# TeguTalk Marriage game!!!!!



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay is how this works, Privet Message aka PM someone on Tegu talk like a buddie of yours or friend youve made or someone you like ect, and ask them to be your tegu talk husband/wife/companion or whatever then in your signature add Marrtied to: (( their name here )) and the date it happened!


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 30, 2011)

I think your outta your mind  lol


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 30, 2011)

jerobi2k said:


> I think your outta your mind  lol



Did you just now Notice? XD


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 30, 2011)

i secound that lol jkk most everyone on her has a wife/ gf husband/bf which im sure they wont appricaite that much  lets just say to tegus and herps this aint plentyoffish


----------



## reptastic (Jun 30, 2011)

Umm i think i like the single life, what happens when they want a divorce? Do we share custody of the kids?(tegus ) lol


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 30, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Umm i think i like the single life, what happens when they want a divorce? Do we share custody of the kids?(tegus ) lol



you saw them in half!! 


adam1120 said:


> i secound that lol jkk most everyone on her has a wife/ gf husband/bf which im sure they wont appricaite that much  lets just say to tegus and herps this aint plentyoffish



its just a game lol


----------



## montana (Jun 30, 2011)

Do they sell that stuff by the gram or ounce ...


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 30, 2011)

That's a new one to me!


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 30, 2011)

LOL Montana!


----------



## Orion (Jun 30, 2011)

Montana is a very funny guy!


----------



## MissJillian (Jun 30, 2011)

We should start calling this place plentyoftegu.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks but one husband is more than enough for me.


----------



## montana (Jul 2, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> Thanks but one husband is more than enough for me.



Well so much for my plans.....


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 2, 2011)

shake ya bom bom shake ya bom bom shake ya shake ya bom bom  i didnt know what else to say <.<


----------



## wallace&amp;mick (Jul 2, 2011)

hahah yea me not marrying anyone my herps can't be put threw the tromatic stress of the court case


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 2, 2011)

XD im sensing allot of divorce court patterns here


----------



## jmulley6 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yea bad idea! Lol
I can see this ending very badly...


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 2, 2011)

jmulley6 said:


> Yea bad idea! Lol
> I can see this ending very badly...



XD at least this thread isnt based off of siser wifes t.v show? lmfao


----------



## montana (Jul 2, 2011)

Can we swap our Tegu Talk wives from time to time for variety ???????


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 2, 2011)

montana said:


> Can we swap our Tegu Talk wives from time to time for variety ???????



Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! does your make you a sammich when you come home? mine makes me a glass of scotch


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry no sammiches. No divorce court, happily married for 18 years.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 3, 2011)

Um i can see it now, ya get married, the tegu dosnt get along with the new wife/husband, starts acting out, smoking/drinking, partying and the next thing you know he comes home with a gravid female expecting their first clutch, lol


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 3, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Um i can see it now, ya get married, the tegu dosnt get along with the new wife/husband, starts acting out, smoking/drinking, partying and the next thing you know he comes home with a gravid female expecting their first clutch, lol



Oh man i was on my way to bed after a some what stressful day (gf problems) and this like totally made my day lmaoooooooo man!


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 5, 2011)

Veerry funny, reptastic!!!!


----------



## Max713 (Jul 27, 2011)

Get the hell out of here!!!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 27, 2011)

Allready getting married to seahawkchick22.


----------

